# Anyone going to Megaplex ?



## DiegoWolfFox (Jul 14, 2011)

I am pretty much wondering who will be attending.

I be there too and I would love to meet some of you. For those that don't know me I am a British fur living in the UK and this will be my 4th US fur con =)


----------



## tag ten (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm going this year I hope. It's going to be my first con too


----------



## mbwolverine (Jul 19, 2011)

Did my Orlando con earlier this Spring, so I doubt I will make it back there in July. DiegoWolfFox, which US cons have you attended?


----------



## DiegoWolfFox (Jul 19, 2011)

mbwolverine said:


> Did my Orlando con earlier this Spring, so I doubt I will make it back there in July. DiegoWolfFox, which US cons have you attended?



Anthrocon 2010
Further Confusion 2011
Midwest Furfest 2010


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 19, 2011)

Not me. But a comrade of mine lives in flordia and he is heading back to the Con. His name is Zero_Jumper


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2011)

I sadly don't have the monies for this convention, but maybe I'll bump into you at another one  Enjoy


----------



## Glitch (Jul 20, 2011)

Wanted to, seeing as I live only an hour away, but I have more important things to save for.


----------

